# Police: Paroled Child Murderer Killed Teen Girl



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Man Draws Map To Find Girl's Dead Body_

​ 
​
*LOGANSPORT, Ind. -- *Authorities in Indiana said a restaurant worker has confessed to killing a co-worker -- a 16-year-old girl whose body was found in a field.

They said Danny R. Rouse, a 51-year-old convicted child murderer, told them where to find the body of Stephanie Faye Wagner.

She was found dead in a cornfield about a mile from where her car was found abandoned, police said.

Rouse is being held without bond. A sheriff's detective testified at a probable-cause hearing Thursday that Rouse admitted strangling the girl and then stabbing her. A prosecutor expects to charge Rouse with murder.

Officials said Thursday that Rouse worked as a dishwasher at a restaurant where Wagner also worked as a waitress. A co-owner of the restaurant told authorities that Rouse and Wagner did not normally have contact, but that Rouse had stayed late Tuesday night to help Wagner wrap silverware as the restaurant closed.

Police said Rouse and the murder victim left the restaurant at about 10:30 Tuesday evening. The girl's mother reported her missing about six hours later.

Her body was found Wednesday night about a mile from where police had discovered her abandoned car.

Police took Rouse in for questioning when he showed up for work Wednesday. They said he told them he was driving along a highway when he developed car trouble, and that after he pulled over, the girl stopped to see if she could help. 
​ 
Stephanie Wagner

Officials said Rouse drew a map of where Wagner's body would be found, about 12 miles southeast of the restaurant, and told them that a feeling overcame him as he strangled and then stabbed the girl.

Family members found Wagner's car after they went out looking for her when she didn't arrive home from work. They found her purse inside the car and her cell phone and shoes outside of the vehicle, investigators said. They also found a pair of prescription sunglasses that they said didn't belong to her. Investigators said Rouse's girlfriend told them the sunglasses were his and that he had gotten them while in prison.

"The first people to find Stephanie's car were her family members," said Cass County Sheriff Gene Isaac. "They initially called in and just said their daughter was late coming home from work."

Rouse was convicted in the 1979 murder of a 5-year-old boy and stabbing of the child's mother. He was paroled in March after spending 26 years in a Kansas prison.

Upon his release in March, Rouse requested that he be allowed to move to Indiana. His parole supervision was then transferred to a South Bend parole office.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Nice...we are parolling child killers!!! What a wonderful world...


----------

